# [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget



## <--@ndré--> (4. April 2008)

*[FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Inhaltsverzeichnis:​

Intel-Zusammenstellungen
AMD-Zusammenstellungen
Fragen & Antworten
Der Games-Check *(NEU!)*
Chronik

Diese Anleitung soll helfen, den richten PC für jedes Budget zu finden. Sie sind so konfiguriert, dass man die Beste Performance bekommt, die sich mit Übertakten nochmal sehr weit steigern lässt - kein Wunder bei dem großen OC-Potenzial was in den meisten Core 2-CPUs und aktuellen Grafikkarten steckt. Die Preisberechungen sind ohne Peripheriegeräte wie z.B. Monitor, Tastatur oder ein OS (Betriebsystem). Diese müssen - sofern nötig - seperat gekauft werden. Außerdem fehlen spezifische optische Laufwerke (DVD-Laufwerke/Brenner) und Gehäuse, da diese meist gleichwertig sind und dem eigenen Geschmack passend gekauft werden müssen. Dafür wurden jeweils noch einmal gut 100-150€ hinzugerechnet, damit der Gesamtpreis (in etwa) wieder stimmt.


Achtung! Die Preise wurden am 14. Mai aktualisiert - die zugehörigen Text sind allerdings noch alt. Diese werden spätestens im Laufe der nächsten Woche auf den neusten Stand gebracht.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. April 2008)

*Intel-Zusammenstellungen*

1. Intel-Zusammenstellungen​
_- zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis -_​
*500€
Intel Pentium Dualcore E2180 (~60€)
Gigabyte EP35-DS3 (~80€)
MDT 2GiByte DDR2-800MHz RAM (~20€)
nVidia GeForce 9800GT (~80€)
Tagan SuperRock 400W (~50€)
Samsung SpinPoint F1 320GB (~35€)*

Diese Zusammenstellung bekommt man schon für etwa 500€ (ohne Versand) und sie bietet trotzdem ordentlich Spielpower, da nicht an CPU und GPU gespart wurde. Bei einem entsprechend gutem Kühler (siehe unten) werden mit dem P35-DS3 einige Übertaktungswünsche wahr werden. Natürlich ist auch hier OC vergesehen, wenn man aber nicht Übertakten will - oder nur in kleinen Maßen - reicht auch der Intel-Boxed-Kühler und man kommt nochmal billiger davon. Ebenfalls eine preiswerte Alternative als CPU-Kühler: Der *Cooler Master Hyper 212*! Selbst für Extremübertaktung reicht "normaler" DDR2-800-RAM, da der E2180 über einen hohen 10er Multi verfügt. Bei RAM-Teiler 1:1, FSB400 und Multiplikator 10 wären das also schon 4GHz und die sollten dann nur sehr wenige CPU mitmachen, von der Stabilität, Hitzeentwicklung und benötigter Kühlung mal zu schweigen.

*Der Games-Check!*
Crysis - Very High
1280x1024 - 1xAA/1xAF => *20fps*
1680x1050 - 1xAA/1xAF => *15fps*
1920x1200 - 1xAA/1xAF => *12fps*

3DMark06
Default (1280x1024) => *~12.000 Punkte*

...mehr Informationen zum Games-Check...


*Alternativen*
In letzter Zeit zeigt sich auch das *MSI P35 Neo2-FR* (~75€) als gutes Mainboard mit ordentlichen OC-Funktionen (P35-Chipsatz) und einer aufwendigen Kühllösung für alle wichtigen Komponenten auf dem Board. Allerdings sollte man sich deshalb vorher unbedingt erkundigen, ob der gewünschte CPU-Kühler auf das Board passt. Außerdem bietet das Board mit dem aktuellen BIOS keine Undervolting-Optionen - Silentfreaks, die ihre Hardware leise kühlen wollen lassen hier die Finger weg!

Wer noch 10€ mehr übrig hat, der kauft sich den *E5200 *(~65€) und kommt schon in der niedrigsten Preiskategorie zum Genuss der 45nm-CPUs.


*650€
Intel Core 2 Duo E7400 (~105€)
Gigabyte EP35-DS3 (~80€)
A-DATA Vitesta 4GiByte DDR2-800 (~35€)
ATI Radeon HD4850 512MiByte (~95€)
Corsair VX 450W (~60€)
Samsung T166 500GB (~50€)*

Für 650€ darf es dann schon etwas mehr Luxus sein, z.B. doppelter Festplattenplatz und 4GiByte Arbeitspeicher (über dessen Nutzen lässt sich streiten). Dank Intels neuem E7200 kann man auch für unter 100€ in den Genuss der 45 Nanometertechnologie kommen - allerdings nur mit halbem Cache (3MB statt 6MB bei E8x00). Allerdings ist das immer noch mehr als bei den E4x00-Prozessoren, die preislich auf der gleichen Ebene liegen.
Wer nicht so viel RAM oder HD-Kapaziät braucht, kann hier zu kleineren (und billigeren) Produkten greifen (evtl. aus der obrigen Zusammenstellung) und stattdessen eine stärke CPU, wie ein E8200 oder gar E8400 einsetzen.
Die HD4850, der aktuelle Preis-Leistungstipp aus dem Hause ATI, ist eine flotte Grafikkarte, die auch neue Spiele flüssig darstellen kann.

*Der Games-Check!*
Crysis - Very High
1280x1024 - 1xAA/1xAF => *25fps*
1680x1050 - 1xAA/1xAF => *20fps*
1920x1200 - 1xAA/1xAF => *17fps*

3DMark06
Default (1280x1024) => *~13.500 Punkte*

...mehr Informationen zum Games-Check...


*Alternativen*
Auch hier bietet sich wieder das *MSI P35 Neo2-FR* als Alternative an. Oder auch das *Abit IP35-E*, welches für einen besonders niedrigen Preis erhältlich ist.

Falls man lieber noch auf 2GiByte Arbeitsspeicher setzt (mehr unten) kann man auch zu den günstigen DDR2-800-Modulen von *Corsair* greifen.

Wer nicht so einen hohen Multiplikator braucht, kann auch zu einem *C2D E7200* greifen. Der ist in 45nm gefertigt und somit stormsparender und kühler.

Eine kühlere Alternative, die aktuell auch weniger Strom verbraucht (mehr dazu unten), ist die GeForce 8800GT für 100€ - natürlich mit 512MiByte. Alles andere ist Käse. 


*800€
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (~135€)/Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 (~160€)
ASUS P5Q Pro (~105€)
Corsair 4GB XMS2 DDR2-800MHz RAM (~40€)
ATI Radeon HD4870 512MiByte (~130€)
Enermax PRO82+ 425W (~50€)
Samsung F1 750GB (~60€)
Creative X-Fi XtremeGamer (~55€)*

Eine weitere Steigerung der Grundkomponenten ist schon an dieser Stelle kaum noch möglich. Mit dem schnellen E8400-Dualcore, der sich leicht jenseits der eigentlich vorgeschriebenen 3GHz takten lässt, kann eigentlich jedes Spiel schnell genug angezeigt werden. Auch die HD4870 ist ohne Zweifel eine extrem schnelle Single-GPU-Karte.

Viel mehr steigern wie hier mit einer Soundkarte und P45-Board die Qualität und Übertaktbarkeit des gesamten Systems.

*Der Games-Check!*
Crysis - Very High
1280x1024 - 1xAA/1xAF => *30fps*
1680x1050 - 1xAA/1xAF => *25fps*
1920x1200 - 1xAA/1xAF => *20fps*

3DMark06
Default (1280x1024) => *~16.000 Punkte*

...mehr Informationen zum Games-Check...


*Alternativen*
Im tieferen Preissegement lässt sich ruhig der P45-Chipsatz empfehlen, der für OC genauso geeignet ist wie X38/X48-Boards (meist sogar besser!). Nur bei Multi-GPU sollte man aufgrund der PCIe-Lanes-Verteilung doch lieber zum X38/X48-Chipsatz greifen! Für 800€ empfiehlt sich nur eine Grafikkarte, daher die reicht ein preisgünstiges P45-Board, wie zum Beispiel das *Biostar TPower P45* (~120€).

Immer noch schnell, durch ATIs HD4000er-Serie aber stark unter Druck: Die GeForce 8800GTS 512MiByte (G92) für 140€.

Wer keinen Wert auf hochwertigen Surroundsound legt lässt die X-Fi einfach weg und nimmt den Onboardsound.



*1000€
Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 (~160€)/Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 (~235€)
ASUS P5Q Deluxe (~145€)
Corsair 4GB XMS2 DDR2-800MHz RAM (~40€)
ATI Radeon HD4870 512MiByte (~130€)
bequiet! Dark Power 450W (~70€)
Samsung F1 1000GB (~70€)
Creative X-Fi XtremeGamer (~115€)*

Das System für 1000€ bietet nicht viel mehr Gaming-Power als der für 800€. Der E8500 hat lediglich einen um 0,5 höheren Multiplikator und bei der Grafikkarte tut sich nichts. Genauso wenig tut sich beim Games-Check. Dafür haben wir in diesem System die mehr Festplattenkapazität und ein komfortables Netzteil mit modularem Kabelmanagment.

Der Quadcore-Prozessor ist wieder optional und verspricht in aktuellen Spielen kaum Vorteile. Nur wer zukunftssicher einkaufen will kann sich für den Q9550 entscheiden.

*Der Games-Check!*
Crysis - Very High
1280x1024 - 1xAA/1xAF => *30fps*
1680x1050 - 1xAA/1xAF => *25fps*
1920x1200 - 1xAA/1xAF => *20fps*

3DMark06
Default (1280x1024) => *~16.000 Punkte*

...mehr Informationen zum Games-Check...


*Alternativen*
Für 1000€ ist ein X38-Board schon fast Pflicht. Andere wären: Das *ASUS Maximus Formula* oder das *ASUS P5E*

Die GTX260 (~200€) ist im Preis mit der HD4870 gleichauf und die Leistung ist je nach Spiel noch etwas besser.

ATI hat zur den beiden HD48x0-Karten auch jeweils eine 1GB-Version herausgebracht. Beide profitieren in 1280x1024 und 1680x1050 nicht wirklich vom zusätzlichen Speicher und nur die HD4870 kann sich in der Auflösung 1920x1200 in manchen Spielen absetzen. Um die Entscheidung zu erleichtern gibt es noch einen interessanten Artikel: Wie viel Grafikspeicher braucht man (ComputerBase.de)!



*Enthusiast
Intel Core i7-965 EE (~890€)
ASUS Rampage II Extreme (~295€)
OCZ Reaper HPC Edition 4GB DDR3-1800 (~80€)
nVidia GeForce GTX285 (x2) (~550€)
bequiet! DarkPowerPro P7 750W (~130€)
Samsung SSD PB22-J 128GB (~290€) & Western Digital 750GB (x2) (~230€)
Creative X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Champion (~150€)*

Auu, ja! Das Beste vom Besten. Da kommt der FAQ-Schreiber doch gleich ins Grübeln, warum er sich das nicht leisten kann. Egal...


*Der Games-Check!*
Crysis - Very High
1280x1024 - 1xAA/1xAF => *60fps*
1680x1050 - 1xAA/1xAF => *50fps*
1920x1200 - 1xAA/1xAF => *40fps*

3DMark06
Default (1280x1024) => *~30.000 Punkte*

...mehr Informationen zum Games-Check...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. April 2008)

*Fragen & Antworten*

AMD-Zusammenstellungen​
_- zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis -_​
*Enthusiast
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition (~215€)
MSI 790FX-GD70 (~155€)
OCZ Platinum Enhanced Bandwidth 4GB Kit DDR3-1600 CL7 (~65€) 
ATI Radeon HD4890 (x2) (~375€)
Corsair HX 750W (z.Z n.l.)
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB (~45€)*


Diese Zusammenstellungen wurden von Johnny the Gamer erstellt. Einen riesen Dank an ihn an dieser Stelle!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. April 2008)

*Fragen & Antworten*

3. Fragen & Antworten
_- zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis -_​
* "Warum kein SLI/CF?"*

Bis etwa 900€ sollte man eigentlich auf SLI oder Crossfire (sprich Multi-GPU-Lösungen) verzichten. Der Grund liegt auf der Hand. Die Nachteile überweigen gegenüber den Vorteilen.

*Nachteile CF/SLI:*
- höherer Stromverbrauch
- hoher Preis
- schlechte Skalierung (meist +50% bis +70%, manchmal aber sogar -10%)
- viele PCI(e)-Slots werden von den Grafikkarten verdeckt (sehr schlimm bei Dualslotkühlern)
- größere Abwärme (somit lautere Lüfter)
- evtl. neues Netzteil mit entsprechend vielen PCIe-Steckern nötig oder ausreichender Leistung
- evtl. Mikroruckler

*Nachteile SLI:*
- kein Multi-Monitoring
- man benötigt ein nForce-Board (optimaler Weise 680i/780i wegen den Lanes)

Wer also viel Leistung will kauft sich besser *eine*, schnelle Karte. So ist man zum Beispiel mit einer HD4870 besser bedient als mit zwei 8800GT, weil man eben die Nachteile da oben umgeht.


* "Ich kaufe mir jetzt eine Grafikkarte und wenn dann die Leistung mal nicht mehr reicht noch eine."*

Ganz großer Fehler, denn wenn man sich die zweite Grafikkarte kaufen will gibt es längst neue Grafikgenerationen, die billiger, schneller und kühler sind. (siehe "ATIs Sprung" von der HD2000er-Serie zur HD3000er).
Dann sollte man lieber die alte Karte verkaufen und eine einzelne der neuen Generation kaufen.

*"OEM-PCs haben bei dem gleichen Preis oft einen schnelleren Prozessor. Sollte ich dann nicht besser einen OEM-PC kaufen?*

Nein! Denn zwar wird beim Prozessor oft geklotzt, die Grafikkarte kommt in der Regel aber zu kurz.
So werden zwar dann Quadcore-Prozessoren verbaut - bei der Grafikkarte dann aber meist eine 8400GS, HD2400 oder gar Onboardgrafik und die sind in aktuellen Spielen stehend lahm. Dann lieber einen günstigen E4400, dafür aber mit einer 8800GT/HD3870. Die FPS-Zahl in Spielen (z.B.: Crysis) würde sich fast um ein *fünffaches *verbessern!
Der Grund warum das gemacht wird ist einfach die Marketingstrategie.
Bei Prozessoren gibt es zwei Werte mit denen man werben kann.
CPU-Takt und Anzahl Kerne!
Beispiel:


> Ultraschneller Quadcore-Prozessor von Intel mit 2,4GHz.


Jeder Profi weiß: Das kann nur der Q6600 sein. 

Bei Grafikkarten sind das "nur" die unterstützten DX-Modelle und die Ausgänge.
Wenn man in ein Flyer schaut stehen da meist diese Sätze:


> Kristallklare Grafik durch DirectX 10-Grafikkarte mit HDMI-Ausgang.


Das kann so ziemlich jede Grafikkarte aus nVidias GeForce 8/9-Reihen. Also von 8400GS bis 9800GTX. Und die haben einen "kleinen" Unterschied in Hinsicht auf die Leistung. 

Worte wie "schnell", "kristallklar" oder "neu" lösen beim Menschen ein Gefühl der Gier aus, vorallem wenn der Preis niedrig ist. Wie vielleicht einige schon gehört haben gibt es bei uns ein sog. "Belohnungszentrum". Dieses wird bei solchen Angeboten aktiviert. Beim Anblick hübscher Frauen übrigens auch. 

Bei den Prozessoren geht das halt nicht so einfach und deshalb sparen die Händler am Rest!


* "2 GiByte oder 4GiByte Arbeitsspeicher?"*

Generell hängt das natürlich vom Typ ab. Wenn man Vista samt SP1 nutzt kann man ruhig 4GiByte kaufen, da Vista mehr Speicher sehr gut nutzt und die Speicherpreise für DDR2 im Moment wirklich im Keller sind. Bei XP (32bit) sieht es schon anders aus. Wer kauft sich 4GiByte, von denen am Ende nur etwa 3/4 nutzbar sind. Hier würde ich doch eher zu 2GiByte raten, vorallem weil XP den gewonnen Speicher nicht nutzt.


* "Warum sollte eine CPU immer als Boxed-Variante gekauft werden?"*

Die Tray-Varianten sind meist nur 5 billiger und haben keinen Intel-Boxed-Kühler mitgeliefert. Man sollte trotzdem zur Boxed-Variante greifen, auch wenn man den Intel-Boxed-Kühler nicht verwenden wird. Denn man bekommt hier eine verlängerte Garantie (von einem auf drei Jahre), einen Ersatzkühler und eine garantiert neue CPU (nicht zuvor retour gegangene CPUs wie teils bei Tray).
Außerdem bekommt man bei Boxed einen stylischen "Intel Core 2"-Aufkleber .


* Zum Thema Overclocking:*
Manchmal kommen Fragen bzw. Sätze wie "Komme ich mit meinem E6xxx auf 3,2GHz" oder "wie weit kann ich meinen Q6xxx übertakten?".
Die Antwort ist einfach: Ausprobieren. Die Prozessoren sind nicht dafür gebaut, dass man Sie übertaktet. Einen garantierten Wert gibt es nicht, man muss - wie gesagt - ausprobieren.

Unten gibt es noch einen Link zu einem gut gemachten How-To, wie man Intel CPUs übertakten kann. 


* "Alternativen: Netzteil"*

Für das Netzteil sollte man immer nachrechnen.
So verbraucht der 800€-PC etwa 250Watt. In unübertaktetem (!) Zustand wäre also ein 350W Netzteil ausreichend. Für das Übertakten muss dann aber ein größeres Netzteil her. Das übertakten von CPU und GPU "zieht" noch mal etwa 100-150Watt mehr aus der Steckdose und hier empfiehlt sich dann ein 500Watt Netzteil - einer Markenfirma. Der "No-Name-Elektro-Schrott" für 20€ taugt meist nicht sehr viel und ganz ehrlich: Wer will seine teuren Komponenten mit Chinastrom quälen?
Alternativen zu den oben genannten bequiet's wären also ein Enermax MODU82+ 525W oder auch ein Corsiar HX 520W.
Ambitionierte Kabelverleger nehmen ein moduales Netzteil, d.h. das unnötige Kabel einen nicht angeschlossen werden und somit nicht im Gehäuse verstaut werden müssen. Allerdings kostet dieses Feature und sollte meiner Meinung nach kein Hauptkaufgrund sein.

*"Welchen CPU-Kühler sollte ich alternativ nehmen?"*

Es gibt einige Alternativen, die man nicht verallgemeinern kann.
Zalman CNPS9700LED (leistungsstark bei hoher Lautstärke)
Noctua NH-U12P (Mischung aus Silent und Leistung)
Scythe Zipang (Mittelmäßige Leistung bei geringer Geräuschentwicklung)
Thermalright IFX-14 (Kühlerreferenz)
*! Achtung !
Nicht alle Kühllösungen passen auf jedes Mainboard bzw. in jedes Gehäuse.* Vorher sollte man sich informieren in z.B. Forumthreads (Sammelthreads), den Herstellerseiten oder in Online-Diensten wie sysProfile.de!

Bei Kühlern wie dem Noctua NH-U12P oder dem Thermalright IFX-14 werden normale 120mm-Lüfter montiert, die also nach eigenem Interesse gekauft werden können. Da hat man wieder die Wahl zwischen Silent und Performance.

Bei extremen OC-Vorhaben sollte jeder auch eine Wasserkühlung in Erwägung ziehen. Hier sollte man darüber nachdenken, die Northbridge und vielleicht sogar den Arbeitsspeicher mit in den Wasserkreislauf einzuschließen. Beachtet allerdings, dass eine Wasserkühlung - die auch besser sein soll als eine Luftkühlung - sich mit mindestens 200€ noch mal einen deutlichen Happen aus eurem Geldbeutel genehmigt.

Preisstand: _2008/09/30_

*Das könnte euch noch interessieren...*

Hier im Forum gibt es viele Leute die Reviews, Sammelthreads, Howtos oder Test machen. Die besten werden hier verlinkt:

[VGA] Die beste Grafikkarte für jedes Budget von y33H@
[Cooling] Der richtige VGA-Kühler für jede Karte von y33H@
[How-To] Intel Core 2 Duo/Quad Overclocking von $Lil Phil$
[Test] Der große "2 Kern vs. 4 Kern" Test von xTc


4. Der Games-Check
_- zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis -_​Der Games-Check ist eine kurze Informationsmöglichkeit für die Leistungsfähigkeit des Systems mit Übertakten. Die meisten FPS-Werte wurden von Computerbase.de genommen. Andere wiederum von PCGH.de oder aus eigener Erfahrung.

Die Werte spiegeln *nicht* (!) eine garantierte Framerate wieder und ich gewähre nicht die Korrektheit der angegebenen Werte!

5. Chronik
_- zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis -_​

2009/05/14 - v2.05 - Preise upgedatet, nicht mehr erhältliche Artikel ausgetauscht!
2008/12/13 - v2.04 - Preise upgedatet!
2008/10/08 - v2.03 - Name beim Mainboard "Enthusiast" Intel ausgebessert (Danke @ diedudelsack)!
2008/10/05 - v2.02 - Missverständnis zwischen xTc und mir, HD4870 1GB ersetzt HD4870 512MB bei "Enthusiast" AMD!
2008/10/05 - v2.01 - Netzteil bei 800€ Intel ausgetauscht (Danke @ Pokerclock), "Enthusiast" AMD überarbeitet!
2008/09/29 - v2.00 - Alle Zusammenstellungen komplett überarbeitet (Danke @ xTc), "Games-Check" hinzugefügt, Anker zum Start hinzugefügt!
2008/09/20 - v1.30 - Neue Ankerfunktionen wurden hinzugefügt! (Danke @ Klutten)
2008/07/18 - v1.21 - "Warum kein SLI" neu gegliedert, Netzteilalternativen hinzugefügt!
2008/07/14 - v1.20 - Diverse Verbesserungen am Satzbau, Neue Informationen im gesamten "Fragen&Antworten"-Teil, Preise aktualisiert, HD4870 hinzugefügt!
2008/06/20 - v1.13 - SLI aktualisiert, Eurozeichen (durch Serverwechsel verloren gegangen) wieder eingefügt!
2008/06/08 - v1.12 - Quadcore als Alternative ergänzt!
2008/05/20 - v1.11 - Fehlerhaften Link verbessert, E7200 bei 800 als Alternative.
2008/05/19 - v1.10 - Preise aktualisiert, Alternativen hinzugefügt, fehlerhafte Links verbessert, AMD-Zusammenstellungen hinzugefügt.
2008/04/04 - v1.01 - Kleinere Darstellungsfehler behoben, 9800GX2 durch zwei 8800GTX ersetzt.
2008/04/04 - v1.00 - Erste Version online!


----------



## StellaNor (4. April 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Sehr schön


----------



## y33H@ (4. April 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Alles selbst entworfen oder hier mal reingeschaut 

Ich würde bei _1000_ eine G80-GTX und bei _Enthusiast_ zwei G80-GTX nehmen; bei letzterem muss was fetteres her als ein armseliger Q9450^^. Wer Geld für so ein Sys hat, kauft/besitzt doch eh einen 22er und da gehen die G92er unter. Bei den teureren Systemen auf jeden Fall ein _Enermax Modu82+/Pro82+_ und keine Be Quiet.

Sonst gefällts mir.

cYa


----------



## Player007 (4. April 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Wirklich sehr interessant, jetzt kann man ma schnell die o.g. Systeme durchforsten und gucken was man selber braucht um aktuell zu bleiben.

Gruß


----------



## moonrail (4. April 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*



y33H@ schrieb:


> Bei den teureren Systemen auf jeden Fall ein _Enermax Modu82+/Pro82+_ und keine Be Quiet.


Ist das _Enermax Modu82+ 525W _denn so viel besser, als das_ Be quiet Dark Power P7 550W_? Muss nämlich bald ein neues anschaffen...

@ <--@ndré-->

Schön durchdacht, dadurch wird es vielen einfacher gemacht und verschafft ihnen einen Überblick.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. April 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*



y33H@ schrieb:


> [...]bei letzterem muss was fetteres her als ein armseliger Q9450[...]





> Wer noch mehr übertakten will, der kann auch einen "Core 2 Extreme"-Prozessor nehmen, diese haben einen freien Multiplikator und sind somit für Overclocking bis an die Grenzen geeignet.




Ich weiß selber, dass es bessere CPUs gibt, aber vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist ein QX9xxx eine Unverschämtheit, im Vergleich mit dem Q9450 versteht sich. Das bisschen mehr Leistung ist mit dem fast fünffachen Preis nicht akzeptabel.

Zum Thema be quiet: Jeder kann selbst entscheiden welches er kaufen will und da kann man sich dann weiter informieren. Du kannst auch ein 2000 Watt Netzteil nehmen. Bringen tut das nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (4. April 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Die Idee ist gut.
Du must das aber noch ein bißchen variabel machen, sprich bei CPU und Graka vernünftige Alternativen nach oben sowie nach Unten nennen. Zudem wäre eine HD3870 auch als Alternavie interessant oder eine 9600GT zumindest in der untersten Preisregion. 
Weil nicht jeder braucht 88GT Power, zumal die ja doch einiges mehr an Stromschluckt als HD & Co.

konkrete Verbesserungsvorschläge von mir:

Die Kategorien 500 und 650 : 
das Biostar TP35D2-A7 anstatt P35-DS3 da spart man nochmal 10.

Zur 500 Kategorie:
Da die E2xx0 CPUs ab ca 3,4 GHz anfangen zu mauern wäre der E2160 eine günstigere Alternative (wenn auch nicht viel) ich würde den als Standard CPU machen und den 2140 als möglichen Downgrade und den E2180 als Upgrade.

Zur 650 Kategorie 
der Corsair (du hast immer noch den MDT verlinkt  ) ist völlig überteuert A-Data oder MDT reichen dicke und kosten ca 20 weniger, zumal die CPU eh die 400MHz FSB nicht schaffen wird.
Der E4500 wäre finde ich auch hier die günstigere Variante als der E4600, da beide unter OC ca. gleich hoch kommen zudem ist er 10 billiger.
Mit diesen gesparten Geld für CPU, Speicher und Mainboard könnte man sich anstatt der 8800GT eine 8800GTS kaufen.
Ich würde auch in dieser Kategorie noch als alternative die 3870, als downgrade die 9600GT und als Upgrade die 8800GTS einbauen.

Zu den 800 und 1000 Kategorien:
Der Speicher ist nciht so dolle. Um ordendlich eine FSB 333 CPU übertakten zu können reicht der (überteuerte) Corsair nicht aus. Dazu ist dann DDR2-1000 oder 1066 am besten geeignet und zudem nicht viel teurer und dazu garantierte DDR1000/1066.
Und vieleicht als HDD Alternative die Samsung Spinpoint F1 für ca 130.

Ansonsten passt alles soweit, nice work 

MFG


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. April 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Gut, ich schau mal wie die Zeit reicht. Vielleicht füge ich dann noch je ein paar Alternativen hinzu. Zunächst sollte es aber erstmal so übersichtlich wie möglich sein.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. April 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Wie gehts denn der AMD-Zusammenstellung?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. April 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Keine Angst, sie kommt rein wenn ich das nächste mal update.
Ich habe jetzt schon mal versucht jeweils Alternativen zu finden, bis das ganze aber auch passt kann es noch was dauern. Habe im Moment eh etwas wenig Zeit.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. April 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

mhm, ne, weil ich hab a bisl zu viele alternativen rein, und a bisl konfus..solange du dich auskennst....
und als High-end halt nur das GA-MA790FX-DS5 + eine alternative...


----------



## Max3l (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Könntest du eventuell den Guide mal updaten? Es hat sich ja in der letzten Zeit so einiges getan, vorallem im Bezug auf Grafikkarten.

Ansonsten ist es echt ein klasse Guide; schön das einige User so etwas den Anderen zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## <--@ndré--> (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Ja, im Moment durchsuche ich noch die PCGH-Tests für die Alternativen mit Begründungen. Aber ich finde, dass die Grafikkartenzusammenstellungen so gut sind. Denn von Kreationen ala 9800GX2 halte ich - nicht zuletzt wegen dem hohen Preis - nicht viel.


----------



## y33H@ (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Ich finde die GPUs auch ok - Preise solltest du aber mal aktualisieren 

cYa


----------



## devon (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

ÄM Striker II Extreme für 200 (mindestens 280)  und dann dazu noch DDR2 RAM ungut das Board hat nur DDR3


----------



## <--@ndré--> (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Sry, sollte natürlich das *Striker II Formula* sein. 

/edit: So, die Version 1.10 ist jetzt da (so hab ich sie einfach mal getauft). Eingefügt wurden Alternativen und die Preise aktualisiert sowie die Verbesserung einiger Fehler (vorallem in der Verlinkung).

Kommentare?

Ach ja, wer Fehler entdeckt, immer her damit


----------



## Max3l (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Ich sehe du hast deinen kleinen Guide aktualisiert 

Nun ist er sogut wie perfekt meiner Meinung nach. Hast bestimmt lange daran gesessen (bestimmt auch an der Aktualisierung)


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Sehr schöner Guide. Nur würde ich beim 650 Sys nen e7200 verbauen, oder wenigstens bei Alternativen erwähnen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Du solltest noch ein paar AMD Systeme mit aufnehmen, denn so schlecht sind die Phenome nun auch nciht, ganz im Gegenteil!

Preis/Leistung davon ist sehr gut, sie sind mehr als konkurenzfähig.
Zumal die Boardpreise recht niedrig sind, genau wie auch die Prozessorpreise.

Und das 125W CPU Problem ist nicht wirklich eins denn soo viele 125W CPUs gibts ja auch nicht...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Wenn du Lust (und Zeit) hast, kannst du die machen.
Ich suche ja noch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Naja, das kannst auch auswürfeln, Budget Systeme hast du ja.
Nur würd ich das System mit x2/6000+ EE entsorgen und stattdessen einen Phenom 8650 nehmen.

Du kannst ja z.B. einen Phenom 9550, der ~145 kostet mit einem Gigabyte MA78GM-S2H (~70) kombinieren.

Das Crosshair II Formula ist auch völliger schwachsinn, dann lieber das M3N HT Deluxe was sogar eine etwas bessere Ausstattung hat und dabei ~40 weniger kostet...


----------



## Kreisverkehr (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

wobei ich hier den Triple-core nicht so dolle find.
was ich jetzt noch nicht bedacht hatte: ein 550W-Netzteil bei einem 500-System is a bisl überdimensioniert.
ein VX450W (~50) tuts ja auch...
Das Asus Crosshair bereitet mir ein paar Kopfschmerzen, hatte aber keine andere Idee.
Was mich anspricht, wär grad im Moment das GA-Ma790FX-DS5 mit VOLLER Phenomunterstützung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Es heißt ja auch _Enthusiast_, welche normale Mensch würde sonst ein ASUS Striker II Formula und zwei 8800GTX nehmen? Alleine die beiden Sachen kosten ja schon weit über 600, da muss man über den Preis nicht nachdenken


----------



## Kreisverkehr (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

joa...an sich richtig. 
hätt ich jetz mehr zeit, könnt ich mich im moment mehr mit sowas beschäftigen, anstatt nur ab und zu reinzuschauen.

als High-End-CF-Platine würde ich das Ga-MA790FX-DQ6 einordnen, ebenfalls mit kompletter Phenomunterstützung für ~145


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Es heißt ja auch _Enthusiast_, welche normale Mensch würde sonst ein ASUS Striker II Formula und zwei 8800GTX nehmen? Alleine die beiden Sachen kosten ja schon weit über 600, da muss man über den Preis nicht nachdenken


Enthusiast heißt aber nicht, das man irgendwo Sinnlos Geld verbrennen müsste.

Es heißt nur, das man recht gute Komponenten kauft, das beste vom besten ist auch nicht unbedingt das teuerste!

Von daher machts mehr Sinn dieses komische ROG Dingsda gegen ein normales zu ersetzen.

Enthusiast wäre übrigens auch das M3N WS, wenn mans genau nimmt...


----------



## Timsalabim (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Sehr gut und übersichtlich gemacht. Aber ich finde es nicht so gut das du Quadcores nicht ein mal als Alternativen angibst. Der E8400 ist in etwas genau so teuer bis teurer wie ein Q6600. 
Aber ansonsten top.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

1. Danke - wird berichtigt.
2. Wirft natürlich die generelle Frage "Dualcore oder Quadcore" auf!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

*Update* 

So, die GeForces raus, die Radeons rein. *guck-vor-wütenden-nVidia-Fanboy*
Noch Verbesserungspotenzial? Habe mich ja lange gefragt, ob ich die 8800GT beim 500er-System noch listen soll. Im Moment steht die da drin, ich finde doch zurecht, oder?

@Mods: Ist dieser Thread reif fürs oben anpinnen?


----------



## Max3l (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Ich würde empfehlen bei dem 800€/1000€ System für Unwissende hinzufügen, dass der Stromverbrauch relativ hoch ist (Radeon 4870). 
Dürfte ziemlich wichtig für die sein, die nicht von Mami und/oder Papi wegen der Stromrechnung den Popo vollgehauen haben wollen.

Außerdem fände ich es besser, bereits beim 1000€ System zu einer 4870 mit 1GiByte zu raten.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Noch ist die Frage, *wie* teuer die 1GiByte Karten werden. Schließlich ist der GDDR5-Speicher, der auf dieser Karte verwendet wird, im Moment relativ rar. Sollte sich der Preis bei ca. +50€ gegenüber der 512er einpendeln kann man auch zur HD4870 mit 512MiByte griefen, denn sie ist ja nicht _langsam_. 

Zum Stromverbrauch: Der DDR2-Speicher zieht natürlich mehr als der DDR3 im Enthusiastsystem, aber das fällt am Ende eh nicht auf. 
Und bei der CPU ist man mit 45nm (Ausnahme: Q6600 bei 800€) auch gut beraten.
Ich schätze den Verbrauch jetzt mal grob auf 250Watt, was bei täglich 4 Stunden Betrieb einen Gesamtpreis von etwa 100€ macht (verrechnet?) und somit "noch" bezahlbar ist. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*



Max3l schrieb:


> Ich würde empfehlen bei dem 800€/1000€ System für Unwissende hinzufügen, dass der Stromverbrauch relativ hoch ist (Radeon 4870).



Zwar denken viele, dass der Stromverbrauch der HD4870 unübertroffen hoch ist, aber in Wirklichkeit liegt sie etwa auf gleichem Niveau wie GTX2*0 und mit neuen Treibern/Firmware wird es sicher noch eine Besserung geben.

Daher ist eine explizite Erwähnung des Stromverbrauchs nicht nötig. 

Allerdings habe ich jetzt erwähnt, dass bis jetzt PowerPlay (ATIs Stromsparmechanismus) nicht korrekt arbeitet.


----------



## y33H@ (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Weg mit der HD4870, zumindest beim "Enthusiast".

cYa


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Was denn sonst dahin? Jetzt sag nicht GTX2*0. Du weißt hoffentlich, was ich von nForce-Board halte.


----------



## y33H@ (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Äh, Geforce ungleich Nforce. 

Nforce-6/7-Boards sind in meinen Augen totaler Müll, die GTX 280 dagegen rockt mit hohen Settings die HD4870 dann halt doch weg. Und als Enthusiast will ich eben das Beste, was ich kaufen kann. Punkt 

cYa


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

*Aber* noch sind ja keine richtigen Benches für die 1GB-Karte draußen. Und wenn die es nicht schafft, an die GTX280 heranzukommen, dann schreib ich da 4mal HD4870X2 hin und dann passt das. 



> Äh, Geforce ungleich Nforce.



Aber GeForce SLI braucht nForce - und da fängt der Ärger an.
Würde SLI auch auf anderen non-nVidia-Chipsätzen gehen würden da jetzt zwei GTX280-Karten in der Empfehlung stehen. 
Aber so...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Sehe ich ähnlich, die GeForce GTX280 ist nunmal die schnellste Single Core Karte, wenn ich nur eine Karte haben will (Mikroruckler, Stromverbrauch, Hitzeentwicklung, keine Ahnung), dann greife ich eben zur GeForce, fertig. Da kannste ATI eben knicken und komm jetzt nicht mit 4870X2. Das ist keine Single Core Karte.
Die GTX280 bekommt man schon für 350€. Ich denke, das wird die sein, die im Herbst meine 8800GT ersetzen wird.

Edit: Verdammt, zu langsam


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*



> Die GTX280 bekommt man schon für 350€



Schon? 
Schau dir mal die Preise der HD48*0-Karten an! 
Du hast dann eindeutig ein schlechtes Verhältnis zum schönen Geld. 

Enthusiast heißt ja nicht immer, dass Stromverbrauch, Einkaufspreis und keine Ahnung () egal sind, nur das es eben eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt. 

Habe das GTX280er SLI jetzt aber trotzdem mal drauf getan, damit ihr zufrieden seid!


----------



## y33H@ (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

SLI brauchts _imo_ eh nicht. Echte Enthusiasten wollen das perfekte Spielerlebnis. Da ist eine GTX 280 optimal. Zwar kann man damit einen 30er nicht mit maximalen Settings befeuern, für 1.680 mit SSAA reichts aber meistens. Und wer wirft schon hunderte (bis tausende) Euro aus dem Fenster, um sich dann mit nem Input-Lag, asynchronen Fps (alias Mikroruckler, welche _imo_ übrigens immer spürbar/sehbar sind und nicht nur bei unter 30 Fps) und der Skalierung rum zu ärgern? Ich kenne keinen. 

Selbst _HisN_ hat seine GX2 sofort in die Tonne gekloppt und wer wie ich einmal mit einer GX2 gezockt hat und direkt danach mit einer GTX 280, der wird Multi-GPU verfluchen. Ich stresse mich aktuell mit 3-Way-CF rum, dass ist eine derma0en beschi**ene Sache, da vergeht einem echt der Spaß am Zocken.

GTX 280 FTW. btw ist das Watt/Fps-Verhältnis der Geforce besser. Zudem sind 1.024 MiB einfach ne fette Sache - auch eine HD4870 knickt trotz besseren VRAM-Management irgendwann voll weg.

cYa


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*



y33H@ schrieb:


> SLI brauchts _imo_ eh nicht.


Sag das meinem Kollegen, der sich zwei 8800GT gekauft hat und meint: 30fps - gar keine Mikroruckler. 



y33H@ schrieb:


> Echte Enthusiasten wollen das perfekte Spielerlebnis. Da ist eine GTX 280 optimal. Zwar kann man damit einen 30er nicht mit maximalen Settings befeuern, für 1.680 mit SSAA reichts aber meistens.


Ich will einen 1920er befeuern und da ist sowas schon porno. 
Wir warten einfach auf Benchmarks, danach lass ich mich gerne noch zum "GTX280-Fanboy" umstimmen. 



y33H@ schrieb:


> Zudem sind 1.024 MiB einfach ne fette Sache - auch eine HD4870 knickt trotz besseren VRAM-Management irgendwann voll weg.



Deswegen warte ich ja noch auf die 1GiByte-Version. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Enthusiast heißt ja, dass er das mögliche haben will und es ihm wurscht ist, dass seine schnellere KArte 100 Tacken mehr kostet als die Zweitplazierte. Der zahlt auch 200 Tacken mehr, Hauptsache, er hat die schnellste Karte.
Abgesehen davon gibt es noch solche Leute, die Triple GTX280 einbauen und sich wundern, dass das Board wegschmitzt, sich aber freuen, dass sie mit dem ersten Flammenstoß noch einen neuen Benchmarkrekord haben. 

Letzendlich muss jeder welbst wissen, wieviel Geld er für Grafikpower ausgeben will.

Edit: schon wieder zulangsam


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Deswegen warte ich ja noch auf die 1GiByte-Version.
> Gruß,
> André


 
Wenn die sich nicht als 4870X2 entpuppt, lass ich mich auch gerne ins ATI Lager ziehen und hol mir die statt einer GTX280.


----------



## y33H@ (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*



> Wir warten einfach auf Benchmarks


Und solange keine gibt, gibts keinen Grund, die GTX 280 reinzupacken *böse guck* 


> Ich will einen 1920er befeuern und da ist sowas schon porno.


Wie meinen?

cYa


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht wird es eine HD4870-Version mit einer GPU und 1 GiByte GDDR5-Speicher geben. Diese verzögert sich allerdings wegen Lieferengpässen bei letzterem.

y33H@ wird uns aber gleich alle aufklären. 



> Wie meinen?



Die Spiele sollen flüssig laufen in der Auflösung 1920x1200.
Deshalb warte ich ja, 512 MiByte kommen mir da zu mickrig vor.


----------



## y33H@ (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Schau mal ein Post über dir ...

Es soll im August/September eine HD4870 mit 1.024 MiB kommen, GDDR5 muss wohl erst noch gescheit anlaufen. HD4850er mit 1 GiB gibts ja schon - wobei da der Speicher nicht wirklich rocken wird *vermut*

 Somit hast du bereits alles gesagt  

cYa


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Gut, dann warten wir mal die Tage und Wochen ab und lesen verstärkt Benchmarks. Mich interessiert schon sehr, wie die 1GB Version gegen die GTX280 aussieht.
Außerdem, was ist mit dem Preis, schon was gehört? GDDR5 gibts ja nicht im Dreierpack am Wochenmarkt.
Wie laut wird das Ding dann.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*



> Und solange keine gibt, gibts keinen Grund, die GTX 280 reinzupacken *böse guck*



Wie sie jetzt meinen?

Es gibt noch keine Benches zur HD4870 1GiByte - warum sollte ich deshalb die GTX280 nicht reintun? *verwirrt*

/edit: Ich denke mit dem Preis werden wir am Anfang etwa 30 bis 50€ Aufpreis zu rechnen haben. Die Lautstärke durch wenn überhaupt nur minimal höher werden und selbst wenn:
Die GTX280 ist auch kein Silentwunder. Warum magst du (y33H@) die dann überhaupt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Wenn ich *jetzt* die schnellste Grafikkarte haben will, komm ich um die GTX280 nicht herum, deshalb einbauen.
Man kann dann ja immer noch auf die 4870 1GB wechseln.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*



> Und solange keine gibt, gibts *keinen *Grund, die GTX 280 reinzupacken *böse guck*



Ich weiß, dass die GTX280 *jetzt *die schnellste Karte ist, aber warum gibt es dann (fett markiert) keinen Grund die reinzupacken?


----------



## y33H@ (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

*@ <--@ndré-->*

Mir ist ne GTX 280 freilich zu laut  Die 70er ist wenigsten idle noch erträglich. Aber da beide in 3D laut sind und die GTX eben aktuell de facto die schnellste Karte ist, sehe ich keinen Grund, diese beim "Enthusiast" als direkte Empfehlung zu setzen.

Es ist doch unsinnig eine Karte (die HD4870/1.024) als beste fürs Geld zu listen, wenn man diese nicht kaufen kann 

*EDIT*
Der Satz sollte "Und solange es keine HD4870/1.024gibt, gibts keinen Grund, die GTX 280 nicht reinzupacken *böse guck*" Iwie verschluckt^^

cYa


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Wollte ich doch sagen! 

Habe die GTX280 jetzt reingetan, aber nur, weil es die ATI im Moment noch nicht gibt. 

Ach ja, würde es dir was ausmachen, wenn ich dein Howto (Der richtige Kühler...) in den Startpost verlinke?


----------



## y33H@ (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Nö, kannst mich natürlich verlinken. Und gleich noch "Die beste GraKa ..." - für die, die mehr Infos wollen 

*EDIT*


> man benötigt ein nForce-Board (optimaler Weise 680i/780i wegen den Lanes)


Nur bei SLI 

btw würde ich echt kein Be Quiet für den "Enthusiast" nehmen, die sind leider technisch nicht mehr so der Renner. Wie schon mal angemerkt - Enermax Modu82+ bzw. Modu-Pro. Zudem auch unter x86 4 GiB RAM - ich will meine auch unter XP nicht mehr missen. Denn 3,25 statt 2,0 macht gerne mal den Unterschied zwischen flüssig und unspielbar, zumindest bei sowas wie AoC oder Titeln mit Mods wie Oblivion, Stalker oder HalfLife2.

cYa


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Oh, sry. Da stand vorher nur "Warum kein SLI" weil ich die ATI-Fanboys nicht verärgern wollte! 

Von den Enermax Modu82+ gibt es (laut Geizhals) nur maximal 625W und dann wird bei GTX280 SLI knapp. 
Wenn ich bedenke, dass ein QX@4GHz und GTX260 SLI schon um die 500Watt ziehen.


----------



## y33H@ (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Ach was, ein 625er reicht 

cYa


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Ich will klarstellen, dass im Test von CB ein QX@4GHz mit GTX280 SLI 557Watt gezogen hat. Und ich denke, dass Leute mit einem QX doch etwas weiter übertakten wollen als "nur" 4GHz. 

Ich lass das NT mal drin - die 20€ oder was das da ist sollten Enthusiasten haben. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ich will klarstellen, dass im Test von CB ein QX@4GHz mit GTX280 SLI 557Watt gezogen hat. Und ich denke, dass Leute mit einem QX doch etwas weiter übertakten wollen als "nur" 4GHz. Gruß,
> André


 
557 Watt ist viel. Wieviel braucht man dann, wenn man Triple SLI mit den GTX280 laufen lässt?


----------



## Pokerclock (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Also ich weiß ja nicht was an dem Be Quiet P7 so technisch veraltet sein soll?

Für einen Wirkungsgrad von 85,6% bei 50% load und Bronze bei 80plus reicht die Technik scheinbar.

http://www.80plus.org/manu/psu/psu_reports/SP132-BEQUIET!-BQT-P7-Pro-750W-REPORT.pdf

Davon abgesehen müsst ihr immer unterscheiden zwischen Input und Output. Das NT hat zwar 559W aus der Steckdose gezogen, könnte aber bis ca. 750W aus der Dose ziehen (625W Corsair bei 80% Wirkungsgrad), wenn das System auch wirklich 625W braucht, was selbst bei 6Ghz und zwei GTX280 ausreicht. Kurzum auch das Corsair könnte ohne weiteres das System betreiben.


----------



## y33H@ (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Habe ich was von veraltet geschrieben? Die Bauteile sind einfach nicht so qualitativ, das ist es.

cYa


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Ich denke mal wegen dem "nicht mehr so". Das erweckt den Eindruck, dass es früher mal spitze war, aber heute nicht mehr topaktuelle Technik ist. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Ja das "nicht mehr" war, was mich so irritiert hat.


----------



## y33H@ (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Wobei Be Quiet/Listan nun wieder qualitativ besser werden könnte. Statt Topower-_Ausschuss_ werden die nun bei FSP bzw. Fortron gefertigt. Mal abwarten.

cYa


----------



## xXenermaXx (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

erstmal Hut ab dass du das hier auf dich genommen hast ... und vorallem aktuell hälst ... kostet ja sicher ne Menge Zeit ... aber naja is ja sicher so Hobby auch^^ ... man sollte vllt noch mit dazu sagen, dass man auch Gehäuse und sowas braucht ... weil wenn ein Newbie das Forum und diesen Thread betritt und er will sich nen neuen PC zusammenstellen (obwohl man das eigtl wissen sollte) denkt er vllt er muss jetzt insgesamt nur z.B. 500€ zahlen naja wie auch immer ... und als zweites ... haben die G80 und G92 Chips HDMI? doch eigentlich nur über Adapter der (jedenfalls bei meiner G80 GTX) nich dabei war


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

HDMI haben meist nur die OEM-Karten von ALDI/Medion usw.
Allerdings gibt es bei ASUS-Karten zum Beispiel die Möglichkeit, die Grafikkarte intern mit einem S/PDIF-Anschluss mit 5.1-Sound zu versorgen und diesen dann über einen Adapter an ein Fernsehgerät weiterzugeben. Ist meiner Meinung nach weniger sinnvoll, da man über ein seperates S/PDIF-Kabel die gleichen Ergebnisse erzielt, auch ohne ASUS-Karten.

Zum anderen:
Steht alles im 1. Post. 


			
				<--@ndré--> schrieb:
			
		

> Die Preisberechungen sind ohne Peripheriegeräte wie z.B. Monitor, Tastatur oder ein OS (Betriebsystem). Diese müssen - sofern nötig - seperat gekauft werden. Außerdem fehlen spezifische optische Laufwerke (DVD-Laufwerke/Brenner) und Gehäuse, da diese meist gleichwertig sind und dem eigenen Geschmack passend gekauft werden müssen. Dafür wurden jeweils noch einmal gut 100-150€ hinzugerechnet, damit der Gesamtpreis (in etwa) wieder stimmt.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (31. August 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

*push*


----------



## Schnitzel (5. September 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Die E2180/E4600 könntest du mal gegen die E5200/E7200 austauschen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. September 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Morgen setzte ich mich nochmal dran und werde dann die CPUs ersetzen. 

Leider ist von den HD4870/1024 immer noch nichts zu sehen - da bleibts wohl bei den GTX2*0. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## <--@ndré--> (29. September 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

So - komplettes Update, Version 2.00 ist online! 

Neu ist der sog. "Games-Check" - was haltet ihr davon?

Gruß,
André


----------



## Sesfontain (29. September 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

super faq ist eine echte hilfe!


----------



## egor (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

ich wollte mich auch nur mal für das FAQ bedanken, super sache!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Danke... 
Aber kein Problem - dafür bin ich doch da. 

Außerdem auch hier noch einmal ein riesen-mega Dank an _xTc_, der die AMD-Zusammenstellungen übernimmt...

Gruß,
André


----------



## xTc (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Hab dir mal was neues für *Enthusiast* zusammen gestellt. 




> AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition (125W)  ca. 150,00 Euro
> 
> ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe ca. 150,00 Euro
> 
> ...


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Ist mir gerade aufgefallen. Dein 800€ Intel.Rechner hat einen kleinen Schönheitsfehler. Das Corsair VX450W hat nur einen 6pin Stecker. Für die HD4870 brauchst du also einen Adapter.

Bessere Alternative wäre das Enermax PRO82+ 425W.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Oh danke - ich hatte nur im Kopf, dass das 550er-NT zwei Stecker hat und da dachte ich, dass das 450er auch zwei hätte. Tja, etwas naiv. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## xTc (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Wie ich sehe hast du da etwas übernommen: 



> Enthusiast
> AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition (125W) (~150€)
> ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe (~150€)
> Mushkin XP2-8500 4GB DDR2-1066 (~95€)
> ...



Mh, aber die HD4870 mit 1GB haste nicht mit reingepackt, stattdessen hast du die 512MB'er gelassen. 

Gewollt oder vergessen? 

Gruß


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Eher gesagt übersehen. 

Habe nur gelesen das da HD4870 stand und ich dachte, dass ich die so lassen kann. Naja, dann für den Hinweis, werde die 1GB-Version reinpacken (*hust* auch wenn die nicht (unbedingt) besser ist als die 512er *hust*)

Aber: Was nicht ist kann ja noch werden. 
Daher => *Update!* 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Schnitzel (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Also für mich gehört die gig-karte da auch nicht rein.
Die mehrleistung ist in gebräuchlichen Auflösungen nicht der Rede wert,ja liegt aus welchem Grund auch immer manchmal sogar hinter der 512MB Version.

Wenn sie sich in höheren Auflösungen einen Vorsprung erkämpft dümpelt sie eh schon bei unspielbaren Frameraten dahin.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Bei dem Intel-Enthusiast-Pc hast du einen Fehler gemacht.
Auf einem Striker II Extreme laufen keine 2 ATI Karten.
Das Board hat nen Nvidia Chip(790i Ultra).
Trotzdem sehr gelungen!!!
Weiter so.

MfG,
diedudelsack


----------



## <--@ndré--> (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Mensch, danke!
Der Link und der Preis waren schon korregiert nur den Namen hatte ich vergessen. 
Das Crossfire (mit Ausnahme eines 790i Ultra-Boards) auf nForce-Boards nicht läuft ist mir natürlich bekannt. 
Gemeint ist natürlich ein *ASUS Rampage Extreme* mit X48-Chipsatz, das CrossfireX problemlos unterstützt. 

Name verbessert!

Gruß,
André


----------



## Lee (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

AMD Enthusiast gefällt mir nicht. Es gibt nämlich leider immernoch das Gerücht, dass Phenoms bei mehr als 2v Vdimm sterben. Zumindest bei den B2 Phenoms konnte das manchmal reproduziert werden. Jedoch passierte das nicht immer. Über die B3 habe ich noch nichts gehört. Weder Positives noch Negatives. Dennoch würde ich den 2,1V Speicher rausschmeißen und durch 1,8v DDR2 1066er ersetzen. Den gibts zum Beispiel bei Aeneon *Klick*


----------



## Lee (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*



Lee schrieb:


> AMD Enthusiast gefällt mir nicht. Es gibt nämlich leider immernoch das Gerücht, dass Phenoms bei mehr als 2v Vdimm sterben. Zumindest bei den B2 Phenoms konnte das manchmal reproduziert werden. Jedoch passierte das nicht immer. Über die B3 habe ich noch nichts gehört. Weder Positives noch Negatives. Dennoch würde ich den 2,1V Speicher rausschmeißen und durch 1,8v DDR2 1066er ersetzen. Den gibts zum Beispiel bei Aeneon *Klick*



Ach und noch etwas: Ich würde alle Boards, welche die SB600 verbaut haben, aus der FAQ kicken und durch 790GX Boards bzw 780G Boards, sofern diese die CPU´s unterstützen, ersetzen.

Die SB600 ist etwas, was man nicht mehr empfehlen sollte. Ich könnte jetzt meine Leidensgeschichte erzählen, aber das würde sich in die Länge ziehen


----------



## forrest_funk (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Danke für diese sehr hilfreiche Zusammenstellung! Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen das AMD-600-Euro-Set gekauft und zwar haarklein genauso wie es hier aufgelistet war und bin jetzt sehr gespannt. Nur eines bereitet mir noch Kopfschmerzen - ich hab mir die Powercolor 4870 gekauft, war das ein Fehler? Hab jetzt shcon mehrfach gelesen daß die so laut sein soll...


----------



## walga (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Naja...wenn die Karte da ist, bau sie einfach ein und teste es. Wenns dir nicht gefällt, so hast du sicherlich ein Widerrufsrecht. Dann schickst du sie zurück und nimmst dir eine andere.


ps: ich will mir auch die powercolor 4870 holen, da ich von diesr Karte genau das Gegenteil gelesen habe.


----------



## forrest_funk (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

heute ist das system endlich vollständig da und ich hab alles zusammengebaut. wie weihnachten...
die lautstärke der powercolor HD4870 PCS+ erinnert mich an ein düsenflugzeug das in meinem zimmer abhebt, das ganze ist kaum erträglich und ich spiele schon mit dem gedanken das ding zurückzugeben. nein, ich habe nichts falsch eingebaut und nix scharrt am lüfter oder so.
jetzt zu meinen überlegungen: ich hab jetzt doch shco mehrfach im internet gelesen daß die lüftersteuerung mit einem neuen bios geregelt werden kann. da setz ich jetzt erstmal noch all meine hoffnungen rein und werd das die nächsten tage machen, ergebnisse kann ich gerne hier präsentieren. gelesen hab ich das alles hier
powercolor 4870 pcs+ 1gb leiser machen - Seite 2 - Forum de Luxx
Powercolor HD4870 PCS+ : Lüfter dreht, dreht nicht, dreht, .... - Planet 3DNow! Forum

die bios-versionen gibts wohl hier, für die die's selber auch ausprobieren wollen: techPowerUp! :: Video Bios Collection

tatsache ist daß die turbine einfach zuuu laut ist für meinen geschmack. schade eigntlich bei so einer tollen leistung


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. November 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

hey Andre,

Ich hätte da noch ne Idee. Du könntest vllt. noch einen Stromspar-PC machen.
Das könnte man dann in zwei Kategorien unterteilen:
- Reiner Stromspar-PC (Wenig Leistung, sehr wenig Energie bedarf)
- "Leistungsstarker" Stromspar-PC (Angemessene Leistung zum Arbeiten und Filme schauen, wenig Energie Bedarf)

Ich bin auch grade dabei und könnte dir auch ein wenig helfen wenn bedarf besteht. 


LG
Nichtraucher91


----------



## <--@ndré--> (6. November 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Natürlich - wäre immer toll wenn jemand hilft. Vorallem bei den i7-CPUs habe ich noch keine Praxiserfahrung weshalb ich die (vorerst) nicht übernehmen kann/werde.

Wenn du willst kannst du einen solchen PC auch ruhig mal zusammenstellen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## nichtraucher91 (6. November 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Natürlich - wäre immer toll wenn jemand hilft. Vorallem bei den i7-CPUs habe ich noch keine Praxiserfahrung weshalb ich die (vorerst) nicht übernehmen kann/werde.
> 
> Wenn du willst kannst du einen solchen PC auch ruhig mal zusammenstellen.
> 
> ...



ich helfe doch gerne
Mit den Core i7 kann ich aber auch nich helfen.
ich bin selber nur Schüler (Ich denke du kennst das) und hab dem entsprechend begrenzte Mittel. 
Aber sobald ich endlich meine Stromspar-PC HW hab kann ich dazu noch was sagen und mit nem ITX Celeron vergleichen.


lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## Tom3004 (10. November 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Sehr schön aber die 4870 1Gb kostet nicht 455 € sondern gute 250 € wenn nicht weniger


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. November 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Sehr schön aber die 4870 1Gb kostet nicht 455 € sondern gute 250 € wenn nicht weniger



Wer lesen kann is klar im vorteil!
Das teht am ende auch noch "(2x)". Das heißt also Andre plant zwei Karten ein und damit sind es nur noch 230€ je Karte.

lg
Nichtraucher


----------



## Bloemfontein (10. November 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

"x2", net "2x"
ich würde ma sagen mit i7s kennt sich bis jetzt wohl kaum einer aus und viele die schüler sind, wie ich , andre und nichtraucher, werden wohl erst später erfahrungen sammeln


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. November 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*



Bloemfontein schrieb:


> "x2", net "2x"
> ich würde ma sagen mit i7s kennt sich bis jetzt wohl kaum einer aus und viele die schüler sind, wie ich , andre und nichtraucher, werden wohl erst später erfahrungen sammeln




ich glaube ich werde DESWEGEN wohl gar keine Erfahrungen mit dem i7 
machen...
aber es gibt bald nen Zusatzpunkt "Multimedia/HTPC"


lg
nichtraucher


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. November 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Och, jetzt hast du das schon verraten. 

Okey, dann hier noch die offizelle Ankündigung:

*14. November 2008**

Zwei neue - exklusive - Kategorien

Von und mit nichtraucher91*​
Gruß,
André


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. November 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

sry aber 14. wird ein wenig sehr knapp. Ich denke bis dahin hab ich mein Gehalt bestimmt noch nicht...

Aber last euch überraschen, irgendwann, irgendwann, da macht es >Klick< und mit ein mal is eine NEUE, EXKLUSIVE KATEGORIE da


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. November 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Ich dachte du hast sie schon fertig. Du hattest mich schon wegen den HDDs angesprochen. Was fehlt noch? 

Gruß,
André


----------



## nichtraucher91 (10. November 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hast sie schon fertig. Du hattest mich schon wegen den HDDs angesprochen. Was fehlt noch?
> 
> Gruß,
> André




alles außer das case
ne is einfach weil mein Gehalt noch auf sich waren lässt...
bis ich das hab und bis ich ich dann überwiesen hab und dann das Paket hier ankommt...
naja sagen wir es wir eine Überraschung mit dem Erscheinungstermin...

Edit:
du hörst dann auf irgend einem weg von mir...

lg
nichtraucher


----------



## egor (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

hallo, wollte nur mal fragen ob dieses thema auch mal aktualisiert wird?

weil  Geändert von <--@ndré--> (08.10.2008 um 15:51 Uhr).

ist mittlerweile 2 monate alt.....


----------



## n3squ1ck (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

sollte eig  preise sowie hardware ändert sich ja net grad langsam


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Update der Preise ...

Gruß,
André


----------



## TommyAngelo (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Ich würde für das 500€-AMD-System kein 520W-NT nehmen, sondern das Enermax 425W.
Man könnte sich daran orientieren, wenn es gefällt: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=WL-29492


----------



## Takko (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Hallöchen, habe mal eine bescheidene Frage,
es werden bei den meisten Vorschlägen RAM mit 800Mhz gelistet. Lohnt es sich nicht für den geringen Aufpreis zu RAM mit 1066Mhz zu greifen oder ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld? Frage weil ich demnächst ein neues System zusammenbasteln möchte.
Danke und Gruß - Jan


----------



## Xanacas (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

ich hätte hier mal eine komplett zusammenstellung, allerdings ohne laufwerk, weil da noch eins vorhanden ist:
mindfactory:
Gigabyte GA-EP35-DS3						94,07
ATX Midi Sharkoon Rebel9 economy black 				32,55
Kit 2x2048MB A-Data DDR2 800MHz CL4 Extr			32,83
640GB Samsung HD642JJ SpinPoint F1 16MB SATA2			48,75
Versand								6,99

Zwischensumme						=	215,19



hardwareversand.de
BE Quiet! Straight Power 400 Watt / BQT E6			47,39
Intel Core 2 Duo E7300 Box 3072Kb, LGA775, 64bit		97,93
HIS HD 4670 IceQ4 GDDR3 512MB HDMI Dual-DVI/TV-Out		84,92
Versand								7,00

Zwischensumme						=	237,24



Gesammtpreis						=	452,43

Für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich gern zu haben!

- Ich Frage mich warum Andre bei der Kategorie Intel bis 500€ soviel Platz nach oben lässt....

Mit den besten Empfehlungen:
Christian 'Xanacas' Goebel


----------



## tonyx86 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*



Xanacas schrieb:


> ich hätte hier mal eine komplett zusammenstellung, allerdings ohne laufwerk, weil da noch eins vorhanden ist:
> mindfactory:
> Gigabyte *GA-EP35-DS3*                        94,07
> ATX Midi Sharkoon Rebel9 economy black                 32,55
> ...


 
meinst du nicht das ep*45-*ds3?

das wäre mein einzgster kritikpunkt an der zusammenstellung, sonst wüde es so passen

eventuell eine 4830/50 statt deiner 4670


----------



## Pondor (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Danke


----------



## Amlug_celebren (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Eine kleine Aktuallisierung wäre mal angebracht, hinsichtlich Phenom II,
oder P45 Boards. Die neusten Grafikkartenexoten könnten auch erwähnt werden,
aber ansonsten SPITZE!!!


----------



## BamBuchi (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Jup, bisschen erneuern un sons is es echt gur für die , die sich gerne einen PC kaufen wollen un nicht wissen was


MfG


----------



## Balder (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Jepp würde mich auch über eine Erneuerung freuen.


----------



## nila (26. Januar 2009)

*Zusammenbau nach dem Zusammenstellen*

hallo zusammen!

ich bin absolut neu hier im forum und habe den vormittag damit verbracht, hier einwenig zu schmökern.. schön! genau am richtigen ort gelandet! 

hatte dem spielen ne weile den rücken gekehrt aber jetzt hat's mich wieder voll erwischt.. 

natürlich spiele ich jetzt mit dem gedanken, mir einen hübschen gaming rechner zusammenzustellen und hab' hier auch schon ne menge gute anregungen und threads finden können was die aktuelle HW angeht. 

das letzte mal hatte ich mir vor ca. fünf jahren einen rechner zusammen gestellt (p4 2.66, asus_p4p800deluxe mit ner radeon 9800pro etc.) und das einzige was davon noch zu gebrauchen wäre ist ein chieftec big tower (das teil das seinerzeit alienware in der pipeline hatte)..

ich muss zu meiner schande gestehen, dass ich die mühle damals bereits zusammengeschraubt bekommen hatte (bei avitos gekauft)

diesmal würde ich gerne selber schrauben habe aber (hier) noch keinen thread gefunden, der sich mit dem korrekten zusammenbau beschäftigt..

hat da jemand nen guten tip für mich?

herzlichen dank und ich verabschiede mich jetzt mal in den graka thread und kümmere mich um den aktuellen nvidia vs. amd war ...


----------



## <--@ndré--> (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Schau dir dann mal das hier an.


----------



## nila (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

genau an so was hatte ich gedacht.. thx! 
hw mäßig bin ich mal gespannt, wohin mich die reise führen wird..


----------



## BamBuchi (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Schau dir dann mal das hier an.




Oh, klasse 

Das ist echt sehr gut gemacht


----------



## jice (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Sooooo genial... wenn ich doch gleich das Board hier gefunden hätte. Ich hätte einige Stunden an Recherche gespar und die Zeit zum zocken verwenden können *hutab* und vielen Dank.


----------



## Jami (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Ich würde mal beri der Intel 500€-Zusammenstellung die Ferstplatte ändern. Man bekommt für 4€ Mehr eine Samsung Spinpoint F1 mit 500 GB. Die passt doch eigentlich besser? Gegen Platz ist ja nix zu sagen. Steinigt mich, falls ich mich irre.


----------



## overkill_KA (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Intel-Zusammenstellungen*

*Frage warum für 190Euro eine HD4870 512Mbyte wenn es doch schon für 198 die 1Gbyte Version gibt?*


----------



## lire89 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

-----------Habe es in ein Neues Thema gepackt------------- Danke Overkill-------------


----------



## overkill_KA (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Wenn du das Geld hättest würde ich das Intel Sys nehmen , weil die CPU besser ist.

Aber ich glaube 625W ist überdimensioniert .

525W sollten auch reichen


----------



## Tom3004 (29. März 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Nice 
Wirklich sehr gut gemacht...


----------



## trip^ (18. April 2009)

*AW: Intel-Zusammenstellungen*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> *snip*
> 
> *800€
> Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (~145€)/Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 (G0) (~160€)
> ...



Hi <--@ndré-->,
schöne Zusammenstellung. Vielen Dank.

Eine Frage hätte ich... Die Soundkarte ist in dieser Config wofür gut angelegt? Das P5Q hat doch einen passablen Onboard-Soundchip.
Ich habe mir gerade selbst ein System mit diesem Board zusammengestellt und werde nach wie vor auf eine Soundkarte verzichten.
Es sei den du überzeugst mich vom Gegenteil!


----------



## aRadau (19. April 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Man kann eine OnBoard-Soundkarte nicht mit einer nachgerüsteten vergleichen. Wenn Du einmal so eine Soundkarte hast, dann wirst Du den meiner Meinung nach großen Unterschied bemerken.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. April 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Warum steht hier bei Enthusiast noch der Phenom (I) X4 9950 ?
Enthusiast wäre ja wohl der Phenom II X4 940 !


----------



## Lordac (19. April 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Hallo,



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Warum steht hier bei Enthusiast noch der Phenom (I) X4 9950 ?
> Enthusiast wäre ja wohl der Phenom II X4 940 !


hast du auch geschaut von wann die Zusammenstellung ist?!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## trip^ (20. April 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*



aRadau schrieb:


> Man kann eine OnBoard-Soundkarte nicht mit einer nachgerüsteten vergleichen. Wenn Du einmal so eine Soundkarte hast, dann wirst Du den meiner Meinung nach großen Unterschied bemerken.



Ok, ok, sobald sich wieder Budget im Topf angesammelt hat, greif ich mal zu.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. April 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

@Lordac : Hätte man ja mal aktualisieren können !


----------



## XFX-XXX (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Da kann ma so nicht sagen mit den Onboard Karten. Die Soundkarten von DFI im "Bernsteinformat" sind Spitze.

Gruß


----------



## Sesfontain (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

ich finde hier sollte man mal die Presie aktualisieren der OCZ beim Enthusiast kostet z.b. statt 235€ nur noch 72€


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

*KANN DAS HIER MAL I-JEMAND AKTUALISIEREN ?*

Oder soll ich das tun ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Also wenn ich das Aktualisieren könnte, hätte ich es schon längst gemacht.
Es liegt einzig bei Andrè ob er weiter macht oder nicht. 
Ich kann ihn aber auch verstehen wenn er nicht weitermachen will, da immer noch Tag täglich neue "mein neues Sys. Richtig so?" -Thread's entstehen. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

soll ich nicht so einen Thread mal erstellen ?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Frage zuerst Andrè, ob er noch Interesse daran hat, diesen Thread weiter zuführen. 

Bevor du sowas machst, solltest du dir aber im Klaren darüber sein, was das für Konsequenzen nach sich zieht. Du solltest denn Thread möglichst immer aktuell halten und musst dich zwangsweise mit der Materie gut auskennen. 
Andrè hat das Hier schon sehr ordentlich aufgebaut, darum wäre es schade, wenn er nicht mehr weiter machen will. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## 8800 GT (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

ich hab bereits vor 1 Woche Klutten gefragt, ob Tom und ich einen neuen Thread aufmachen können. Wir warten nur noch auf die Zusage...


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Ah ja,ich sehe es geht weiter.
Schön zu sehen das sich wieder was tut.


----------



## SLIKX (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

der 1000er Intel könnte auch so sein :                 sind 912.45€ + 85€ fürn ein Gehäuse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pacman (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Hi@all,
also erstmal ein riesen Lob an die Ersteller und Mithelfer dieser Threads. Da mein alter PC kurzfristig den Geist aufgegeben hat bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem neuen System, da mir davon abgeraten wurde, in mein ca. 6 Jahre altes System mit 478er Sockel noch einmal Geld zu investieren. Außerdem wurde es sowieso Zeit für einen neuen PC 

Ich habe bis jetzt das 500€ System, welches im ersten Post vergeschlagen, wird ins Auge gefasst. Dau den E5200. Mit dieser Liste bin ich in einen PC Laden gegangen und habe mich nach der Machbarkeit 1. der Preise und 2. des gesamten System erkundigt. Der Verkäufer hat mit statt des 5200er zu einer CPU aus der 7er Reihe geraten, aufgrund des größeren Cache, dann hat er von einer Festplatte von Samsung abgeraten, weil die Probleme mit der Qualität haben soll. Was sagt ihr dazu?

Dann stellt sich für mich noch die Frage, ob ich ein neues Nt brauchen. Mein jetziges hat 350W und funktioniert soweit auch. Ist da wirklich ein neues nötig? Was hätte das für Vorteile?

Eine weitere Überlegung wäre ein System auf AMD X3 Basis, da AMD im unteren Preissegment bessere CPUs haben soll hab ich gelesen. Ist da was dran und wie würde solch ein System dann aussehen?

Ein weiteres Kriterium für mich ist, dass der PC leise ist. Mein jetziges NT und der künftige CPU-Lüfter sollten diese Kriterium erfüllen, doch wie sieht es mit der Grafikkarte (nVidea Geforce 9800GT) aus? Ist deren Geräuschpegel erträglich?

Und noch eine letzte Frage: Wo kriege ich die Maße der Mainboards her? Ich würde gern wissen, ob ich mein aktuelles Gehäuse weiter verwenden kann.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Ich hoffe auf zahlreiche Antworten

Edit: Doch noch was. Ich hab zur Zeit einen PC von Medion. (MD8080) Der hat so ein schönes Front-Panel mit Kartenleser, Kopfhöreranschluss, Mikro, USb-Anschlüsse usw. Kann ich das weiterverwenden, also hat das neue Mainboard Anschlüsse dafür?


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*



pacman schrieb:


> Hi@all,
> da mir davon abgeraten wurde, in mein ca. 6 Jahre altes System mit 478er Sockel noch einmal Geld zu investieren. Außerdem wurde es sowieso Zeit für einen neuen PC


Weise Entscheidung 



pacman schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer hat mit statt des 5200er zu einer CPU aus der 7er Reihe geraten, aufgrund des größeren Cache,


Ich hab beide (gehabt).Die beiden tun sich nicht wirklich viel,schon garnicht beim spielen. Und beide sollten für 3,5 Ghz gut sein.



pacman schrieb:


> dann hat er von einer Festplatte von Samsung abgeraten, weil die Probleme mit der Qualität haben soll. Was sagt ihr dazu?


Die einen sagen so,die anderen sagen so.
Ich hab z.B seit je her nur Samsung Platten verbaut und noch nie Probleme gehabt.



pacman schrieb:


> Dann stellt sich für mich noch die Frage, ob ich ein neues Nt brauchen. Mein jetziges hat 350W und funktioniert soweit auch. Ist da wirklich ein neues nötig? Was hätte das für Vorteile?


Das kommt auf das NT an.Da ich aber davon ausgehe daß das NT genauso alt ist wie dein Rechner wirds schon allein wegen der Anschlüsse nichts werden.24 Pol.( ATX Stecker,PCIE-Stecker usw.)




pacman schrieb:


> Eine weitere Überlegung wäre ein System auf AMD X3 Basis, da AMD im unteren Preissegment bessere CPUs haben soll hab ich gelesen. Ist da was dran und wie würde solch ein System dann aussehen?


Auch ein X3 und ein E7xxx/E5xxx nehmen sich nicht viel.
Allerdings hast du einen Vorteil bei Anwendungen die auf mehrere Kerne zurückgreifen



pacman schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Kriterium für mich ist, dass der PC leise ist. Mein jetziges NT und der künftige CPU-Lüfter sollten diese Kriterium erfüllen, doch wie sieht es mit der Grafikkarte (nVidea Geforce 9800GT) aus? Ist deren Geräuschpegel erträglich?


Eine 9800GT im Referenzdesign ist nicht unbedingt das was man Silent nennt,wirklich laut ist sie zumindest in 2D aber auch nicht.
Allerdings hält der Markt einiges an alternativdesigns parat von denen einige wirklich sehr leise sind.


pacman schrieb:


> Und noch eine letzte Frage: Wo kriege ich die Maße der Mainboards her? Ich würde gern wissen, ob ich mein aktuelles Gehäuse weiter verwenden kann.


Meines wissen hat Medion seit jeher Micro-Boards verbaut und dementsprechend auch die Gehäuse gebaut.Allerdings gibt es zumindes für den Intel ganz gute Micro-Boards.
Generell stände dem bei der richtigen Komponentenauswahl also nichts im Wege




pacman schrieb:


> Edit: Doch noch was. Ich hab zur Zeit einen PC von Medion. (MD8080) Der hat so ein schönes Front-Panel mit Kartenleser, Kopfhöreranschluss, Mikro, USB-Anschlüsse usw. Kann ich das weiterverwenden, also hat das neue Mainboard Anschlüsse dafür?


Das wird leider nicht gehen,zumindest nicht im vollen Umfang.
Die Video in und Out(wenn er denn welche hat) Anschlüsse wirst du wohl nicht nutzen können.
alles was USB,Mikro oder Kopfhörer heißt wirst du wahrscheinlich weiter nutzen können

Ansonsten hab ich mal ein kleines Paket mit einem X3 geschnürt,da ist auch noch Luft für einen guten Kühler.
Die 4850 halte ich persönlich für besser als die 9800Gt,die liegt meist so 10% vorne.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=WL-24022


----------



## pacman (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Vielen dank für deine Zusammenstellung. Sieht klasse aus und ist gegenüber dem System mit dem E5200 gerade mal 32€ teurer, aber dafür mit DDR3 Ram und Triple-Core und besserer Grafikkarte

Vom Netzteil bin ich extrems überrascht. Günstig, Leistungstark und vor allem leise laut den berichten und Tests.

Hat das System schon mal jemand so gebaut und kann darüber berichten?

Wie siehts mit der Lautstärke der Grakfikkarte aus? Hab da verschiedenes per google herausgefunden...
Es scheint, also würde es Herstellerabhängig sein, wie laut die grafikkarte ist...

Rein von den Maßen krieg ich das Board in mein altes Gehäuse. Aber wie ists mit der Befestigung?

Vielen Dank im vorraus für die Antwort


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Du müsstest halt rausbekommen ob de Tower vom 8080 ein Midi oder ein Microtower ist.Sollte eigentlich im Handbuch stehen.
Das ist ein Micro ATX-board
ABIT I45-CV, i945GC (dual PC2-5300U DDR2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und das ist ein Normales ATX
ABIT IN9 32X-MAX Wi-Fi, nForce 680i SLI (dual PC2-6400U DDR2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ein ATX Board ist länger,bietet also mehr Steckplätze.

Die Grafikkarte ist nur exemplarisch,auch von der 4850 gibt es ausgesprochen leise Exemplare.
Selbst eine 4870 würde mit 112€ noch ins Buget passen.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a373187.html


----------



## pacman (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Im Handbuch konnte ich zum Tower nichts finden. Aber mein jetziges Mainboard ist das MSI-7012 und das ist ein Micro-ATX Board...

Ich denke die 4850 ist für mich ausreichend. Wenn ich die 4870 nehme, dann bräuchte ich auch schon fast wieder eine bessere CPU

Welcher Hersteller baut denn leise HD 4850?

Gibts nicht auch ein Micro-ATX Board mit den selben Eigenschaften wie das von dir empfohlene? Weil im Prinzip brauch ich nur 1 PCI Slot für meine TV-Karte. Sonst brauch ich nix weiter.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Es gibt nur ein einziges AM3 Board als Micro ATX.
AMD Sockel AM3 (DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Die Alternative wäre ein AM2+ Board + DDR2,da passen auch AM3 CPU's drauf.

Eine relativ leise 4850 wäre die hier.
Sapphire Radeon HD 4850 Dual-Slot, 512MB GDDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI, PCIe 2.0, bulk/lite retail (11132-35-20R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## pacman (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Ja ok, für den Aufpreis kann ich mir auch gleich ein neues Gehäuse holen. Gibts bei Gehäusen eigentlich Unterschiede oder Sachen, worauf man unbedingt achten sollte? Oder ist da nur das Design+Preis entscheidend?

Was kannst du für einen CPU-Kühler empfehlen, der auch aufs Board passt und leise ist?

An dieser Stelle schonmal ein dickes DANKE für die Unterstützung bis hierhin.


----------



## Schnitzel (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Nunja,das kommt auf's Buget an.
Das Rebel 9 hat für 35€ eigentlich alles was man braucht und ist relativ Stabil.
Was besseres bekommst du nicht für das Geld.
Außerdem gefällts mir.
Ein bis zwei Preisklassen darüber ist die 690'er Serie von Coolermaster angesiedelt.
PC-Gehäuse Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Auch ne schöne Optik,wirklichen praktischen Mehrwert bietet es aber imho nicht.

Als Kühler gibt es um die 30€ ne große Auswahl.
Als Allroundtalent kann man da sicherlich den Mugen2 nennen.
Scythe Mugen 2 (Sockel 478/775/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-2000) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ansonsten schau dir mal die Test's von Rabensang an.
Die sind, abgesehen von der professionellen Aufmachung, auch immer wieder was fürs Auge.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...gmatek-hdt-s1284-big-scorpion.html#post841525


----------



## pacman (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Sind die Kühler nicht etwas übertrieben für nen 3 Core Prozessor? Ich mein die übertakten ihre Quad-Cores und ham immer noch massig Kühlreserven

Und gibts für die von dir vorgeschlagene Festplatte ne gute Alternative? Hab jetzt schon öfter gelesen, dass die Samsung Platten vibirieren sollen...

Wie siehts aus mit Seagate? hab ich auch in meinem jetzigen PC drin und mit der bin ich eigentlich zufrieden. Und die Kapazität von 160GB hat mir bislang auch locker gereicht. Von daher brauch ich kein 500GB Monster

Edit: Jetzt versteh ich erst, was du damit meinst


> Ich hab beide (gehabt)... Und beide sollten für 3,5 Ghz gut sein.


Ist übertakten inzwischen üblich? Schadet das nicht der Lebensdauer der CPU?


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

OC (übertakten) schadet nur unwesentlich, solang die Spannung nicht angehoben wird.
160GB HDD's sind zu meist veraltet und dementsprechend nicht mehr auf dem Stand der Dinge. Die Samsung arbeitet mit nur einem Platter (die Scheibe mit dem Speicherplatz drauf) und ist sehr leise und auch Vibrationsarm. 

lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## pacman (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Ja, das 160gb veraltet sind ist mir klar. Wollte damit nur zeigen, dass mit die Kapazität bei der Festplatte egal ist. Zu den Vibrationen hab ich das hier:

http://www.pcmasters.de/forum/festp...werke/28099-vibration-spinpointf1-750-gb.html

Festplatte Samsung SpinPoint F1 750GB zu laut? [Archiv] - Forum de Luxx

3.5" Samsung F1 500GB HD501LJ/HD502IJ 7200U/m 16

Wobei das letzte eigentlich repräsentativ für alles ist, was man so findet (muss ich leider zugeben)

Wie siehts den mit dem Speed der Samsung F1 aus? Gibts da noch bessere/schnellere? Weil die HDD ist im Prinzip das langsamste Glied im System (aber bitte keine Flashspeicher, die sind mir dann doch zu teuer)

Ist dieses Zitat gerechtfertigt? Das stammt von Februar diesen Jahres:


> Ein AM3 System bringt (z.Z.) keinen Leistungsvorteil, es kostet nur mehr.
> Sinn macht AM3 CPU mit einem AM2+ Mainboard und DDR2, ist günstiger und bringt die selbe Leistung.


Das hier ist vom 9. Mai.


> Die AM3- CPUs laufen auf dem AM2+Mainboard auch, braucht dich nicht wundern.
> 
> Wenn du mehr Geld ausgeben willst kannst du auch ein AM3Mainboard und DDR3-RAM kaufen, ist imo aber nicht nötig.



Achso, vielleicht auch noch eine wichtige Info: Ich habe vor vorerst weiter Windows XP zu nutzen. Ein Umstieg auf Vista oder Windows 7 ist aber nicht ausgeschlossen, wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt.


----------



## nichtraucher91 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Du kannst natürlich auch eine Andere nehmen:
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

Ich würde von in Sachen P/L aber eher zu einer 1TB greifen:
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de

Sollten dir die Vibrationen zu viel sein kannst du die Platten in dem Sharkoon Rebel 9 auch entkoppeln. Dazu braichst du nur noch ein System dazu.


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Aber es spricht natürlich auch nichts dagegen wenn du erstmal deine alte Platte weiter benutzt.

Man könnte natürlich auch einen kleineren nehmen,zb. einen freezer 7pro.
PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de
Da du es aber leise haben möchtest ist das mit Sicherheit gut investiertes Geld


----------



## pacman (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Außer dass meine alte HDD natürlich langsamer ist...

Aber ich glaub ich mach das so, dass ich erstmal meine alte Platte nehme und ich dann bei gelegenheit, wenns zB ein gutes Angebot bei Media Markt oder so gibt, eine neue/schneller hole.
Von den Anschlüssen her passt das aber alles mit meiner alten HHD? Das Mainboard hat doch diesen breiten Stecker oder? Weil den bräuchte ich ja auch, um mein aktuelles DVD-Laufwerk weiter nutzen zu können.

Die Zusammenstellung, wie du sie vorgeschlagen hast kann ich jetzt auch so nehmen, bis auf die Grafikkarte, die durch eine Dual-Slot von Sapphire ersetzt wird? Dann noch einen der beiden von dir vorgeschlagenen Kühler für die CPU und fertig is die Laube. Brauch ich noch irgendwelches Zubehör, also Wärmeleitpaste, Kabel oder sonst was oder ist das alles dabei?
Zur Belüftung des Gehäuses hab ich noch 2 80mm Lüfter. Die sollten ausreichen oder?


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Ich scau heute abend nochmal drüber.
Hab momentan keine Zeit.


----------



## pacman (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Ja, hat auch noch zeit. Zumindest bis heute Abend Nee, Spaß.

Meinst du nicht, dass ein AM2+ Board plus DDR2 RAM für meine Bedürfnisse besser ist? Denn ich hab jetzt immer wieder gelesen, dass sich AM3 nur dann lohnt, wenn man später nochmal massiv aufrüsten will. Und AM3 mit DDR3 und AM2+ mit DDR2 sollen gleich schnell sein.

Mit AM2+ würde es auch eine größere Auswahl an M-ATX Boards geben, nur werd ich mir umso mehr ich mich mit dem Thema beschäftige immer unsicherer was die Auswahl der Komponenten angeht...
Der Vorteile wäre halt, dass ich mein altes gehäuse weiter nutzen könnte, inklusive dem Front Panel.
Ist halt nur die Frage, ob es den Komponenten nicht zu heiß wird in einem Mikro-Gehäuse.

Nochmal danke für deine Unterstützung

Edit: 
Ist das Board ok?
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...ungs-Tipp-fuer-Phenom-II-CPUs/Mainboard/Test/

Oder das hier also M-ATX?
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a312927.html 

Und diesen Speicher dazu?
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a293205.html


----------



## Schnitzel (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Momentan bietet der AM3 Sockel sicherlich keinen großen Vorteil,allerdings bist du damit natürlich ein Stück zukunftssicherer.
Falls du das aber wieder so machen willst wie mit deinem alten PC spricht eigentlich nichts gegen AM2+ .

Beide Boards scheinen ganz in Ordnung zu sein,Dr.Google fördert zumindest keine Schreckensmeldungen zu Tage.

Beim Speicher würde ich eher den hier nehmen.
G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8000U CL5-5-5-15 (DDR2-1000) (F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
kostet das gleiche hat aber garantiert ein wenig mehr Taktspielraum.


----------



## pacman (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Ok, bleibt nurnoch die Frage, ob das kleinere Gehäuse ein Problem darstellt bzw darstellen würde in Sachen Hitze. Und krieg ich die von dir vorgeschlagenen CPU-Kühler denn in ein Micro-Tower rein?

Die Zusammenstellung würde jetzt so aussehen:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X3 710, 3x 2.60GHz, boxed (HDX710WFGIBOX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 4850 Dual-Slot, 512MB GDDR3, VGA, DVI, HDMI, PCIe 2.0, bulk/lite retail (11132-35-20R) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Board: Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H, 780G (dual PC2-8500U DDR2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
NT: ToPower SilentEZ 400W ATX 2.3 (TOP-400SE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Speicher: G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC2-8000U CL5-5-5-15 (DDR2-1000) (F2-8000CL5D-4GBPQ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 (Sockel 478/775/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCMG-2000) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gehäuse entfällt

Zur Belüftung innerhalb hab ich 2x 80mm Lüfter. 
Festplatte hab ich jetzt diese ins Auge gefasst: Hitachi Deskstar P7K500 500GB, 16MB Cache, SATA II (HDP725050GLA360) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Edit: 
Hab nochwas entdeckt: Der Speicher, den du vorgeschlagen hat arbeitet mit 2,0-2,1V.
Das aktuell gewählte MB bietet nur 1,8V!? trotzdem es eigentlich für DDR2 1066 ausgelegt ist. (Da steht je nach CPU, aber mit meiner sollte es doch gehn oder?)
Ist diese geringere Spannung ein Problem? Der Speicher steht auch nicht in der Kompabilitätsliste drin.

Kühler muss ein anderer her, weil der nicht in meine Gehäuse reinpassen wird. Ein User beschreibt arge Probleme bei 19,2cm Breite des Gehäuses. Meins ist 18cm breit. D.h. der Mugen 2 wird nicht rein passen. Welche Alternativen gibt es?


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Laut Handbuch kannst du bis 2,1V einstellen,das sollte also kein Problem sein.Die Kompatibilitätsliste ist so eine Sache.
Da steht so gut wie nichts drauf und wenn du ganz genau bist und die Modellnummern mit den erhältlichen Modulen vergleichst wirst du Glück haben wenn du 5 Übereinstimmungen findest.
Ich hab den Speicher schon bei 2 Systemen  mit Gigabyte-Board verbaut und keine Probleme gehabt.Allerdings muß ich zugeben daß das S. 775 Systeme waren.

Der Kühler wird wie schon von dir vermutet nicht in dein altes Gehäuse rein passen.
Das schränkt die Auswahl auf einen Topblower oder einen Tower bis 92mm ein.

Topblower fällt mir momentan kein guter ein der zu einem vernünftigem Preis zu haben wär.
Und als 92mm Tower mit ordentlicher Leistung gibt's den HDT-SD964 
Mein letzter Aldi rechen war ein P3 mit 500Mhz.Die Belüftungsmöglichkeiten waren da nicht so berauschend.
Wie siehts den bei dem Gehäuse aus?Ein 80er vorne und einer hinten?


----------



## pacman (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Habs mir eben nochmal angeguckt. Mit ach und Krach krieg ich vorn nen 120er rein. Den müsste ich dann allerdings etwas nach hinten versetzen, da sonst der AN/AUS-Schalter im Weg ist. Hinten müsste ich dann das Gehäuse aufschneiden, dann kommt da ein 80er rein. Was größeres geht nicht. Das Netzteil ist dann auch noch da zur Belüftung bzw Entlüftung.
Das sollte dann genügend Luftfluss sein oder?

Zu deinem Lüfter: Der ist jetzt 13,3cm hoch. Wird immernoch knapp aber müsste gehn. Der bläst dann Richtung Rückwand und da sind ja dann das NT und der 80er Lüfter zu absaugen der Luft. Den 120er vorn würde ich auf dem MB dann als Sys-Fan schalten. So kann sich der PC selbst so viel Luft verschaffen, wie er braucht.

Edit:
Alternativ könnte ich auch noch einen 80er Lüfter an die Seitenwand kleben, der dann Luft durch die Öffnung aufs Mainboard bläst.
http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/411/md8008seitlichvornrr2.jpg

Und so in etwas könnte dann der Lüfter vorn aussehen:
Welche Graka bis 110 Euro? - SysProfile Forum

Post Nr. 14. Nur ist bei mir an der Stelle der An/Aus-Schalter bzw dessen Rückseite, sodass ich den Lüfter etwas in Gehäuse rücken müsste. (etwa 1cm)


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Ich bin mal ganz ehrlich,ich würde ein neues Gehäuse nehmen.
 Falls du doch das alte nimmst würde ich,wenn du eh schon am dremeln bist,so viel Blech wie möglich wegnehmen.
Durch dieses Lochgitter lässt sich kaum Luft durchzwängen,das taugt dann aber immer noch als Nudelsieb.

Das mit dem Seitenlüfter würde ich sein lassen,der macht mehr kaputt als das er nützt.
Bei der Orginalkonfiguration ist da ja ein Fanduct angebracht,so das der CPU Lüfter dadurch Frischluft bekommt,da macht das durchaus Sinn.


----------



## pacman (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Gleiches hat mir der PC-Spezialst um die Ecke auch geraten, aufgrund der problematischen Kühliung in so kleinen Gehäusen.

Verdammt..., muss wohl doch ein neues Gehäuse her.
 Dann meinte er noch, man solle doch gleich auf DDR3 RAM zurückgreifen. 

Außerdem empfahl er mir einen Stromsparprozessor AMD 705e
AMD Phenom II X3 705e, 3x 2.50GHz, boxed (HD705EOCGIBOX) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Dazu soll ich den boxed Kühler nehmen, da diese CPU äußerst kühl läuft und der Lüfter daher entsprechend leise ist.

Angeichts dessen, dass mir jetzt schon 2 zu einem neuen Gehäuse raten ist es wohl mehr oder weniger nötig. Das lässt auch wieder mehr Spielraum für das verwendete Mainboard. 

Seine Empfehlung war ein MB mit onboard Grafik, wo man dann später bei Bedarf eine bessere Grafikkarte nachträglich einbaut.

Sein Mainboardvorschlag war das:
ECS A790GXM-A und Foxconn A7DA-S 3.0 (Seite 1/14) - Tests - Hardware-Infos
Also das Foxconn

Kostet bei ihm 120€.

Dazu dann einen diesen Speicher:
G.Skill DIMM Kit 3GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9T-3GBNQ) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bzw diesen, weil der CL8 hat, was schneller sein soll:
G.Skill PI Black DIMM Kit 3GB PC3-12800U CL8-8-8-21 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL8T-3GBPI-B) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen CL8 und CL9 so stark? Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis?

Ist diese onBoard-Variante denn tasächlich sinnvoll? Bin da irgendwie unentschlossen. Das onBoard nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist, ist mir klar. Und besser als meine 9800pro sollte die HD3300 auch sein.
Nur könnte ich natürlich auch die von dir vorgeschlagene Kombi (MB+Graka) nehmen, da käme ich dann auf 160€. Nur die von dir vorgeschlagene Karte hat eben "nur" DDR3 1066 und nicht wie seine DDR3 1600.

Hilfe, ich bin ratlos

Und danke für deine Antwort


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Gut,dann wäre das mit dem Gehäuse ja geklärt.

Zu dem Board.
Wenn du dich erinnerst - ganz am Anfang waren wir schonmal bei DDR3.
Erstmal müsstest du dann entscheiden ob du die Onboardgrafik brauchst bzw. ob sie dir reicht.
Ansonsten bezahlst du was das dunicht nutzt.
Und für den Aufpreis im Verhältnis zu dem Gigabyte aus der Ausgangskonfig bekommst du immerhin schon ne halbe HD4850.
Allerdings ist mir Schleierhaft wieso er dir ein Tripple-Kit für ein Dualchannel Board verkaufen will.


----------



## pacman (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Sorry, dass wir jetzt nochmal alles von vorn aufrollen. Ich hab aber inzwischen soo viel gelesen und so viele Meinungen gehört, da kommt man schonmal durcheinander.

Hab mir eben per google ein paar Sachen durchgelesen zur HD3300. Da sie nicht mal für GTA IV geeignet ist denke ich, dass ich zur HD4850 zurückgreifen werde. Weil GTA4 will ich schon gern spielen. Genauso Risen, was bald rauskommen soll. Und das wird wohl mit der HD3300 nix 

D.h. was nun? Das von dir vorgeschlagene MB unterstützt DDR3 bis 1600 mit der entsprechenden CPU. DDR3 1600 soll sich ja performancemäßig schon wieder lohnen gegenüber DDR2 1066. Von daher kommt das rein.

Das MB könnte also bleiben, Speicher hätte er 3x2 Gb von G.Skill mit CL9.
Wobei ich ja nur 2x2Gb brauche. Muss mal gucken, wie flexibel er da ist.

Was sagst du jetzt zur CPU? Lohnt sich da ne e Version?

Edit: 
Kann es sein, dass sowohl der 710 als auch der 705e lediglich DDR3 1333 unterstützen?
Bei deiner Auflistung bei geizhals hast du ja die Festplatte durch die Samsung ECO Green F2 ersetzt. Ist die nicht langsamer?

http://img36.imageshack.us/i/ddr3system.jpg
Wie findest du diese Zusammenstellung? Das bekomm ich alles für 458€ bei Quanja.de
Dazu kommt noch der Mugen 2, der ja jetzt in meine Gehäuse passt 

Ich glaub ich bau mir das Ding selber zusammen. Wenn ich das bei dem im Laden mache wird das eklatant teuer+ich hab teilweise schlechtere bauteile drin.


Noch ein Edit:
Reicht ein 120mm Lüfter, den ich vorn ins Gehäuse baue aus? Den Cpu Lüfter richte ich so aus, dass der Luftstrom nach "hinten" zeigt, also aus dem PC Gehäuse raus. Da ist ja auch extra ein Lüftungsgitter. Ist sonst noch Kühlung nötig? Muss die HDD irgendwie gekühlt werden?


----------



## Schnitzel (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Ich muß mal gestehen,ich komm ohne eingehende Studien so langsam an meine Grenzen was AMD betrifft.

Einen Test vom 705e ist noch nicht vorhanden,oc-mäßig werden da aber keine Welten zwischen liegen.
Bleiben also auf dem Papier 30W Energieersparnis,wovon in der Praxis wohl kaum die Hälfte übrig bleiben wird.
Letztendlich werden die beiden sich nicht viel nehmen.

In den Spezifikationen vom Gigabyteboard steht folgendes.


> # Dual Channel DDR3 1666+ for remarkable system performance


Also brauchst du dir da denke ich auch keine sorgen machen.
Inwiefern das Board wirklich von 1600er Speicher profitiert vermag ich nicht zu sagen,ich bezweifle aber das es mehr als 2% im Vergleich zum DDR1333er sind.

Wenn du einen Lüfter verwendest ist der am besten im Heck unter dem NT aufgehoben.
Da kann er am besten die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse befördern.
Bei meinem rebel hab ich alles zwischen DVD-Laufwerk und Festplatte mit Dämmmaten zu gemacht und zusätzlich die Slotblenden unterhald der Graka aufgemacht.
Das heißt das die Luft wirklich da reinkommt wo sie gebraucht wird.
Du kannst ja mal ein blick in meine Sig werfen,im Silenttagebuch sind ein paar Fotos.
Bin zwar nie richtig fertig geworden,aber es gibt einen überblick was mit einem Lüfter möglich ist.

Die HDD hab ich ausgesucht weil du sagtest du willst es leise,und das ist sie.
Performencemäßig fällt Sie gegenüber einer Platte mit 7200Upm sicherlich etwas ab,deine alte steckt sie aber sicherlich um den Faktor zwei in die Tasche.
Aber das ist ja das kleinste Problem die auszutauschen.

Was ich übrigens sehr empfehlen kann ist der Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer.
Elemeniert sehr effektiv sämtliche Vibrationen.
Alternativ geht das im Rebel auch sehr gut mit 4mm Gummiband.
Wenn das was für dich ist such ich dir mal das tut raus.

Beim NT würd ich lieber beim ToPower bkeiben.
Wie ich jetzt gesehen hab hat das gute Stück entgegen den Angaben auf der Webseite sogar 2 PCIE Stecker.

Ich hab die Liste nochmal abgeändert,ich denke das sollte weitestgehen so durchgehen.


----------



## relative (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fragen & Antworten*



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> *Enthusiast
> AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition (~215€)
> MSI 790FX-GD70 (~155€)
> OCZ Platinum Enhanced Bandwidth 4GB Kit DDR3-1600 CL7 (~65€)
> ...



Das ist wie ich finde reine Geldverschwendung.... Da auch billigere Varianten bis zur Umstellung auf neuere Technik vollkommen ausreichen. Man siehe Umstellung Singe zu Dual-Core ; Dual zu Quad-Core. DX9 zu DX10-Graka.

Wenn Windows 7 ; DX11 ; und die G300 sich etabliert habe, also ausgereift sind (ende 2010?) ist der Rechner noch immer mehr als stark, aber wartet ab wenn dann die entsprechenden Spiele heraus kommen die ne G300 DX11 und einen der neuen CPUs haben wollen, dann fallen die fps bei hohen Einstellungen auf einmal in den Keller.

DDR3 und AM3 wird sich auch erst dann lohnen.

Ich finde das *Maximum *was man sich bis zu dem Release zulegen sollte ist nen *Phenom II x4 940* / *GTX 260/216* oder *HD 4870 1GB* evtl. meinetwegen auch ne *HD 4890 */ nen *AM2+ 790GX* Board und *DDR2 1066 *Speicher.

Diese Zusammenstellung ist wesentlich billiger und sollte bis ende 2010 reichen um Spiele auf High Details und 1680x1050 Auflösung zu Spielen.
Aber es gibt ja immer Leute die nicht draus lernen und sich wundern warum der Super teure, angeblich starke Rechner auf einmal nicht mehr reicht um die aktuellen Spiele auf High Details zu Spielen obwohl 2-3Monate vorher noch alles glatt lief.

Wie ich bereits erwähnte = Diese oben genannte Zusammenstellung von Andre ist für mich reinste Geldverschwendung !


----------



## BEEF (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

gibts denn für AMD auch irgendwann mehr Geldbereiche-systeme?? Also "vorschläge"


----------



## Schnitzel (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Ein Ansatz wäre das was ich in Post 134  zusammengestellt habe.
low buget Gaming AMD Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
<--@ndré--> ist wohl momentan anderweitig beschäftigt,aber ich denke das wird noch.


----------



## Tequila (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Hey liebe Community, ich bin hier ein neuer User und kenne mich mit einigen PC Komponenten nicht so gut bis gar nicht aus.
Ich wollte mir in den nächsten Tagen einen neuen PC zusammenstellen lassen, nur wollte ich mir halt vorher noch den ein oder anderen Rat von Experten einholen 
Da mein alter Aldi PC nun ausgedient hat, muss ein neuer her.
Der PC sollte max. 1000€ kosten.
Hab schon einmal ne CPU, Graka & Netzteil rausgesucht:
CPU: Intel Core I7 - 920
GRAKA: Gainward GTX 285
Netzteil: ENERMAX Pro82+ 625W ...oder reicht auch 525W aus?
Nun ist auch weiterhin meine Frage was ich mir für einen Ram einbauen sollte?
...800Mhz, 1066Mhz... & lohnt sich der "schnellere" ?
Dachte mir entweder was von OCZ oder GEIL.
Soundkarte: ?
Mainboard: Was passt zu dem Intel Core I7 & der Graka?
Gehäuse: Sharkoon Rebel9 oder Cooler Master 690 ?
Festplatte: aktuelle Empfehlungen? Speed, Sicherheit ....
p.s. aktuelle Kaufempfehlungen von Bildschirmen? 19' - 22' ?
ich hoffe einige der Fragen können beantwortet werden.
lg Tequila


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Warum machst du nicht einen eigenen Thread auf?
Ist besser.
Außerdem passt zu einem Core i7 kein 800MHz Speicher. 
Ich würde dir ein AMD System empfehlen, bis 1000€ kommst du damit besser weg.


----------



## Tequila (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

ups ja ok bin ja neu hier dachte mal ich häng das hier dran^^


----------



## MixMasterMike (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Leider scheint der Ersteller von diesem Thread zu faul oder zu ignorant zu sein um seine Liste von AMD Systemen zu vervollständigen bzw. überhaupt zu erstellen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. September 2009)

*AW: [FAQ] Die beste PC-Zusammenstellung für jedes Budget*

Da sich in diesem Thread nur mehrere Monate alte Konfigurationen finden, hebe ich den Sticky bis auf weiteres auf. PC-Zusammenstellungen sind häufig bereits nach 2-3 Wochen nicht mehr optimal, aber nach einigem Monaten sind sie sogar eher kontraproduktiv und irreführend. Sollte der Thread später wieder regelmäßig aktualisiert werden, ist ein Sticky natürlich möglich.


----------

